# accents when typing



## suzi br

I know there is a thread about accents in typing , but the ideas in there do not work for me, and since the thread is locked I do not know where to ask for more advice.

What is happening when I use the ALT+key formulae suggested is either:

nothing
an unexpected / random opening of a differenet window or task bar
the same accent regardless of what I type, e.g. I can get á from three different key combinations!
Is there a thread somewhere that deals with how to set your keyboard so it does what you want, rather than these things? 

It is driving me mad, because French websites I'm trying to use, such as a verb conjugation site, won't accept my verb without the accents, so I cannot get a conjugation of "etre" at the moment, for instance!


----------



## suzi br

well, one part of that is solved: I have found a less fastidious conjugator .. "leconjugeur.com" offers us choices on the accented forms so we don't have to type them


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Suzie,
I am moving your question to the Comments and Suggestions forum, where some expert will likely be able to help you.


----------



## Gordo

Hi Suzi, Shortkeys Lite is a free program that allows you to program up to 15 two-key combinations to type any symbols you like. Google it to get the site. Works fine for me!    Gordo.


----------



## suzi br

merci Agnes et gordo -  I am at work now - but will try to put this on my pc when I get home later,


----------



## Benjy

if your browser jumps about when trying to do alt key combos its because you haven't pressed the numlock key  have you read the website on changing your keyboard to US international yet (in the french accent tips sticky)? its really the easiest way to get accents..

is you still can't sort it, i'll make you a little quide with pictures and post it here


----------



## GiggLiden

Benjy said:
			
		

> if your browser jumps about when trying to do alt key combos its because you haven't pressed the numlock key  have you read the website on changing your keyboard to US international yet (in the french accent tips sticky)? its really the easiest way to get accents..
> 
> is you still can't sort it, i'll make you a little quide with pictures and post it here



You're a life (and FACE) saver. I JUST this minute sent off a memo to a generous helper, asking my going for an enye ñ drives my machine nutzo. And YOUUU just told me.

CONTROL LOCK, here we come!
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, milliones gracias, mille grazie, merci bien, arrigato, spasibo, vielen Dank!


----------



## suzi br

thanks- I have tried the number lock trick, but no matter which combination of numbers I type before I put the letter in, I always get the same thing: é   or á  and the c (cedilla) doesnt work at all - so I'll try the other things you suggested ..


----------



## suzi br

Gordo said:
			
		

> Hi Suzi, Shortkeys Lite is a free program that allows you to program up to 15 two-key combinations to type any symbols you like. Google it to get the site. Works fine for me! Gordo.


 
hi gordo - I finally got time to download the software you suggested. 

It is obviously a neat little bit of software, but I cannot use it yet, as I am still struggling with the fact that I cannot get my keyboard to work using the ALT + settings. Until I can do THAT step I cannot make a further shortcut.  I might use it for my address and other regular messages though! 

I then went back to Benjy's idea of installing the microsoft US international key board, and that is working fine now! THANKS!!

It is far easier than typing a 5 digit sequence using the ALT key. The only problem now is that I cannot match all of the symbols to keys - but since they are ones more used in German or Spanish -- it doesn't matter.


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Suzi,

Here's another suggestion for you. At work, where I am unable to download any "outside" software, or make any alterations to the computer myself, I have created an accents "cheat sheet," in Word. 

Essentially, I opened up a blank Word document and "inserted" all of the accented characters I use frequently into the document using the "Insert Symbols" feature. 

Then, as I am working in the forums and need an accent, I just "cut and paste" from the Word document, which I leave open on my desktop. 

It's not the most efficient system, but works great in a pinch!


----------



## suzi br

hey thanks - that is a great idea, and I will do that !


----------



## Dougey

sigh, iève search high and low and i canèt find anything close to what ièm looking for but this site. I have somehow managed to change my keyboard to typing french accents instead of what ièm really trying to type. Such as instead of a question mark i get this: É and instead of a quote i get this: È There are many other keys that are doing the same thing. Anyone know the key combination to turn this offÉ


----------



## Dougey

hehe, nevermind, i found it, i had to go deep into my settings and setup the command left shift and left alt.


----------



## Yammii

Hi!

I didn't want to open a seperate topic for this, as it is similar to the problema I am having - so I decided to post my problem here.  

I used to be able to use my ALT+161, 162, 163, 160, 130, 164 & 165 for my accents etc..  But all of a sudden, they stopped working.  I think this was a curruption in the systems Registry and though I have used all types of utilities to rebuild & fix it - nothing has brought back my accents.  If anyone knows, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Yammii said:
			
		

> I used to be able to use my ALT+161, 162, 163, 160, 130, 164 & 165 for my accents etc.. But all of a sudden, they stopped working. I think this was a curruption in the systems Registry and though I have used all types of utilities to rebuild & fix it - nothing has brought back my accents. If anyone knows, please let me know.


What you wrote sounds like Chinese to me, but you might want to skim this thread before a competent person pops up with a well-targeted recommendation. 

Welcome!

Jana


----------



## GiggLiden

I am assuming (from your reference to registry) that you're using Windows. What version? For WIN98, use metod (1) .. For XP, use method (2)

1) Can you get into plain DOS (do you know how?) If so, when you see the C: prompt, type in (and run) ... 
c:\windows\command\scanreg /restore
You will see a list of 4 or so choices. Pick a date when the machine was working properly

2) For XP, use the Restore Wizard that you can reach from the main Backup program or use the "Tools" menu. Select an earlier date for the replacement registry.
---------------
If I am barking up the wrong tree, and you're really only concerned with the high-ASCII characters, make sure your Numlock is turned on. Try them again.

Buena suerte!


----------



## nycphotography

If you have Windows 2000 or Windows XP then international keyboard support is ALREADY BUILT IN.

You have to go into control panel and enable it as an ALTERNATE input device.  once you have done so, you can switch between input keyboards either using an icon in your toolbar or using an ALT key sequence (mine is <right alt>+<right shift>.

Some intructions can be found here: Penn State


----------

